# Sound POPS Disable A/V Receiver?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I have the 211 Receiver with Optical Digital OUT to my Sony A/V Receiver and yesterday when I turned everything on - as soon as my A/V Receiver picked up the Audio signal from the 211/Dish - I heard a TERRIBLE POP, like a speaker blowing out. This first one was a short POP - then sound went back to normal - BUT - in a short time it POPPED even WORSE, I tried turning OFF my A/V Receiver and turning it back on, same thing.....then after 2-3 times of this....the Graphic on my A/v Receiver that would normally say "TV/SAT" switched to a flashing "PROTECTED" [something to that effect]....and NO MORE sound from the A/V Receiver.
I had to for the first time go into my TV Menu and turn ON the TV's Sound system................I did go into the DISH setup Audio/Digital area BUT ended up leaving it set as it was - the first/top choice, I think it is something like "PCP\Dolby Digital". Later last night after that frightening experience - I tried using my A/V Receiver again and it worked as it always had w/o POPS.
Tonight when i initially turned everything on - it let out ONE POP then none since then.

Does anyone, I hope, know what the problem is? IS there a FIX? IF this is posted in the wrong area PLEASE move it to the appropriate subject area.

Thanks, Michael

PS - I dug out my A/V Receiver Manual to see what it might tell me about that PROTECTED Warning that came on as it kept tself from getting FRIED - but nothing is said about that feature - - - GLAD to see that it has a fail/safe feature like that built in though.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

My BAD - Dish, excuse ME for even thinking it could be related to your 211 Receiver! This problem has nothing to do with the 211 - it is possibly caused by a short in my A/V Receiver and Speaker setup........I cannot find it.........and now am having BAD thoughts...........maybe my A/V Receiver has to be replaced - YIKES!

Webmaster/Forum Manager - you are Welcome to DELETE this thread if you want to.

TKS Michael


----------

